# My 5 week old puppies



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

New pictures of my babies, five weeks old today.  The 1st three are my girls, the last three are the boys. So much fun at this age!!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice looking pups!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pups-it is a fun age


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cute pups. Is #1 a LC? I *love* LCs.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

They are so cute! =)
1st pup looks coated to me too.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Little Mister Next-to-the-Last is adorable! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awww!!!! i like the last one. He looks like he's going to be very laid back (unless he's just sleepy in the picture cuz evil person woke him up to take pictures! lol)


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Cute little pups you have there!! :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Five week old pics are my favorite!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

nice looking puppies. All their little personalities are showing. good pictures. I agree, 5 weeks is a fun age.


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, the 1st girl is a long coat and adorable!! And yes, they had just had visitors and they were exhausted, we did wake them up to take pictures!! Actually easier to take when they're tired, they were quite cooperative!! 5 weeks is the BEST age!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwww, gosh they are cute


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I instantly fell for the little female!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

5wks is the BEST age!
Congrats!


----------



## Bellagrace (Mar 16, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I was thinking you can see little personalities already too. Boy, are they cute!! mustwaitforpuppy....mustwaitforpuppy....(keep repeating mantra until dh retires...)


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

They are all adorable, but #1 is so stinking cute! I love fuzzy puppies!


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh wow! You'd better hand one over to me right now! Those are gorgeous puppies!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute!


----------

